# In Need of Some Ideas



## Rod Rego (Jul 31, 2007)

Hi everyone!

I've been trying to plan out my haunt, and I have a few props done. So far, I've got a cemetery fence/collumns, two scarecrows, tombstones, and a few other smaller things. I'm also planning on putting up some stocks of corn, to make the corner of the yard look like a miniature corn field.

However, I'm having trouble coming up with things to fill up space. I don't want the whole yard to be filled with tombstones, and I have quite a bit of space to fill up (roughly 50 X 30 ft).

I love the style of Sull And Bone and Pumpkinrot, and the theme of the haunt is sort of a pumpking patch planted in a cemetery )). Do you have any cheap ideas?

Thanks in advance!!
- Rod


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

yeah get some cheap BLUCKYS and pose them in the yard do this or that. One standing by a wheelbarrow filled with pumpkins etc.


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

You buy your bluckies by the gross for your cutsy diplays, don't you Wormy? LOL


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

I also would suggest bluckes, but just use the torsos and make the into ground breakers. You could expanding foam them, shrink wrap'm or just paint them.


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

I have sooooooooo many of these guys LOL hey they work for my haunt. LOL


----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

Make a pumpkin rot style creature but combine it with a ground breaker. You have a pumpkin patch in a graveyard right? Well, how about this: The tormented souls of the dead have tainted the pumpkins, filling them with their evil and anger. The pumkins have grown into a gian evil creature, bent on destruction and revenge. You could make some kind of pumpkin patch that has a huge creature spilling from the centre, a pumpkin head with smaller ones growing from it, lots of vines, leaves, dead branches, spiders, rats etc, maybe a skull or two corpsed out and covered with leaves.
As for construction of it, paper mache, look around for ideas on how to make the head, use fake ivy, chicken wire real dead branches, fall leaves, whatever is available. Corpse a few blucky bits to throw in there, let your imagination run wild!

Sorry for the mega post but I had an idea and ran with it LOL!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Great imagination Sam!


----------



## Rod Rego (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks for the ideas! I love the wheelbarrow idea, wormy. And, Sam, I'll definitely try something using that idea!! I was trying to think of something that would combine the corpses and the pumpkins, and those are both perfect.


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

Here's a great filler prop idea from Ishwitch!
http://floridahaunters.com/forum/YaBB.pl?num=1184637874


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

When I did a yard haunt, I would always cut faces in a bunch of brown paper lunch bags, put a little sand in the bottom add a tea light candle and make a pathway. Just make it wide enough that costumes don't catch fire. Looks very cool!


----------



## Rod Rego (Jul 31, 2007)

@ Oct: Love the tomato cage idea! We have a ton of them laying around, so I'll try something with those. The bag idea is also cool; I was thinking of doing something like that with tin cans. : )


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

You could do the same thing with those battery powered dollar flicker tea lights now, without the danger of fire.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

How About Some Crows Here And There,, Rats , Owls


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

don't be silly, rats don't fly...but evil monkeys do!


----------

